# How to shower without soap or shampoo?



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

OK folks. I have a problem. First of all, I'm not a hippie. Just pointing that out. This isn't a lifestyle thing. It's something I HAVE TO do.

For the past three years or so, I have had problems with itching and flaking on my scalp and in my eyebrows (and even on my face, occasionally). I've tried pretty much everything. Dandruff shampoo, regular shampoo, water only, soap only, baking soda, vinegar. You name it. My doctor said he didn't have a clue.

Well, eventually I narrowed it down to this - It's somehow tied to showering. Specifically, it seems to be much worse when I use any kind of soap or shampoo at all on my head. I can use it on my body with no issues but if I shampoo, I flake for days.

HOWEVER, it's not as simple as using no soap or shampoo. Because if I don't, I get acne pretty bad on the back of my head and neck. And also, eventually, if my head gets dirty enough, it starts to itch no matter what.

But. My best days are when I haven't washed my head with any kind of soap for at least 3-4 days. I also do put johoba oil on it sometimes and that seems to help a little.

SO

I need a way to clean most of the dirt and SOME of the oil off my head, face and neck without drying it completely out. This has to be simple so I'll do it consistently. If it has 15 steps I'll get tired of it and stop doing it. *Basically, I'm trying to figure out how to get the cleaning effect of soap without whatever it is that soap is doing to me that causes the flaking. *

Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated. I've worn myself down to a nub trying to work out what's causing this. I know someone is going to say go to a dermatologist. And I may sooner or later but I feel that I'm getting close to figuring out some kind of routine that will mitigate it.

Edit - By the way, lotion helps a little but I can't trust all lotions. Some of them cause even more itching and flaking. Nivea For Men Sensitive works relatively well on my face. And the Headblade Glossy stuff works to some degree on my scalp. But I still get a lot of flaking.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well for my face I just use oats..Just normal porridge oats..You can use this on your body too..now and then I will run a bath and pour some oats in and it goes milky and helps my skin...I used to get dermatitis on my hands and I found it helped with the itching..I used to have to use a lot of lotion on my skin but since doing this I find I use less..

It shouldn't irritate your skin..Its natural so theres no chemicals in it

and its cheap!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Have you been to see a dermatologist? There is most likely a really simple solution to all of this.

Also for the acne.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I haven't read the other replies, so apologies in advance if I'm just repeating what's already been said. 

there are several ways you could go about this. Now, if you really really want to be positive that this condition isn't a result of what you're eating, you could do a spa fast, and do the enema thing. I'm serious. If you want to know more about it, feel free to PM me. It lasts for seven days, and at the end of it you'll know if it's a food allergy or not. 

the thing about soap is, the suds and all that? that is simply a chemical added to soap or shampoo to produce bubbles and suds. it actually does nothing toward cleaning anything. It is there to make you think that the soap or shampoo is cleaning like crazy. All that is necessary for a soap to clean anything is that it contain a surfactant. If I remember right, the surfactant clings to the dirt particles, then, because oil (the surfactant) and water do not mix, water washes both dirt particles and surfactant away. 

So, this leads to my next recommendation. Research essential oils and various plants, natural ingredients, to use instead of the usual commercial soaps and things. there is also another chemical put in virtually every soap and shampoo on the market - parabens. I have read that these things can cause skin conditions. 

I used to use a mix of rosemary oil, sweet almond oil, cypress, and tea tree oil on my face, but this is an expensive way to go. Now i just use a mix that someone posted here on the forum a while back - castor oil and olive oil to clean my face at night. It works very well. I rub this mix in, steam my face with a washcloth soaked in hot water, then repeat once. After that, I gently rub vaseline on my face and wipe off any excess with cotton squares. 

It could be that your skin needs some sort of topical treatment like this, because dry skin can break out too, due to the dryness. 

You'll need to experiment with various things. you might check for books on things like natural remedies or concoctions at your local library. hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Have you tried a sulfate-free shampoo? A lot of people say that is the main reason shampoo is so drying. You also might consider dry shampoo so you can go longer between washing your hair (the 3-4 days as you indicated).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Shower with soap or body wash that has moisturizer. For hair, shampoo with conditioner.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

+1 for dermatologist. My best friend had excessive flaky hair and was given this thing called Nizoral. Worked for her. And you can buy it at the pharmacy no prescription needed

Also maybe natural products might help. Instead of going and buying all these oils and things (expensive) If you go to Lush (or even order online to avoid the pushy sales girls) it might seem girly and granola-crunchy but they make good products that do not have as many chemicals as your run-of-the mill soaps and shampoos.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Shower with soap or body wash that has moisturizer. For hair, shampoo with conditioner.


 Already tried conditioner. Doesn't necessarily make it worse but doesn't help much either. I tried cheap conditioner and expensive conditioner. No difference.



Eliza said:


> +1 for dermatologist. My best friend had excessive flaky hair and was given this thing called Nizoral. Worked for her. And you can buy it at the pharmacy no prescription needed


 Tried Nizoral too. Made it worse. There is a prescription version of this but if the NP version made it worse, the prescription version would probably just intensify that.

I have looked all over the web for advice on this and many people who had the same problem went to the dermatologist and it didn't help. It probably does help for some people unless they have a complex problem that has no obvious cause. I kind of doubt it would work for me.



> Also maybe natural products might help. Instead of going and buying all these oils and things (expensive) If you go to Lush (or even order online to avoid the pushy sales girls) it might seem girly and granola-crunchy but they make good products that do not have as many chemicals as your run-of-the mill soaps and shampoos.


 I figure this kind of stuff is pretty much my last hope. If I can find something that cleans and doesn't actually make it worse.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I would try going off all refined sugar. I had same symptoms as you for years until I did oil pulling for a few months. When I'd eat refined sugar, same symptoms of head, eyebrows, neck back itches and pimples on back. It was prediabetic symptoms I read.

Then I did oil pulling and I'd feel a burn in the pancreas and I'd feel calmness there I didnt' know I needed calmness, but now I can eat sugar without itches.

When I was young, I'd binge on sugar and go swimming in the lake and get a rash from it only when I'd binge on sugar. The water interacted with the sugar. 

I hope something works for you but I'd try change of diet and oil pulling as directed online to change the pancreas reaction that is causing your diet to give you symptoms with common but inferior water.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Have you tried 'soap free'/'soap substitute' shampoos? They tend to be more expensive though.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Nuetrogena soap and shampoos are also really mild. I use the face soap bar for my skin, costs 2 dollars. Those can be gotten in walmart. Its supposed to be a cleanser for getting off residue of other cleansers like other shampoos that build up in the hair.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

^virgin coconut oil is great for all kinds of things. You do mean the virgin uncooked stuff right? That sounds like it could work too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is it just the scalp?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> Is it just the scalp?


 It's everything above the chin where there's hair growth. I have no clue why the rest of my body isn't affected but it isn't. I don't get serious flaking of my beard area if I keep it shaved at least once every 3 days and keep Nivea lotion on it. But my scalp and eyebrows just persist. My eyebrows will occasionally suddenly have a ton of flakes for no apparent reason. And then sometimes not.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

How about loofas?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> How about loofas?


 Tried that too. Gets my skin feeling pretty clean but it still flakes.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a couple of patches on my forehead and on the side of my nose that consistently peel no matter how much I scrub and use lotion.

My solution:

Neutrogena T-gel anti-dandruff shampoo. Apply it to the affected areas (even your face) and leave it on for a couple of minutes, then rinse. It's pretty noxious stuff so (obviously) avoid getting it in your eyes. You might have to do 2 applications in a week initially, wait a day in between. One treatment will probably take care of your problem, though... at least for a week.

T-gel is made from coal tar and it works by slowing how quickly skin cells die and flake off.

Try it. It's awesome stuff and my skin is smooth and soft afterwards. I recommend the extra strength. It's a little on the pricey side (@ $8 ), but one bottle will last you months.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> My solution:
> 
> Neutrogena T-gel anti-dandruff shampoo. Apply it to the affected areas (even your face) and leave it on for a couple of minutes, then rinse. It's pretty noxious stuff so (obviously) avoid getting it in your eyes. You might have to do 2 applications in a week initially, wait a day in between. One treatment will probably take care of your problem, though... at least for a week.
> 
> ...


 I did try it. It stinks but I was willing to put up with that. Didn't work though. I forgive Worf because I seem to have a case of something unusual going on.


----------



## emmalin (Aug 18, 2011)

Sorry if some one already suggested it and I overread it:

Have you tried natural cosmetics? Those do the trick for me. I don't know what kind of natural cosmetic brands are available in the USA, the only one I know there is LUSH which is still a little to agressive for me, but way better than regular products


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

Didn't see anything on shower / bath temperature, but I read some answerers use hot steaming water to wash the face, youch. I have a chronic skin condition, I've been using lotions but also don't take hot showers or hot baths anymore. start with luke warm, then finish it with cold cold water and apply lotion right after


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

PickleNose said:


> I did try it. It stinks but I was willing to put up with that. Didn't work though. I forgive Worf because I seem to have a case of something unusual going on.


Wow, I'm shocked it didn't work. Perhaps you have an underlying condition.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was gonna say loofa and then a moisturizer. It sounds like psoriasis, which I do have occasionally on my elbows. I would see a doctor for it.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Perhaps you have an underlying condition.


 Yeah. I've been thinking that for most of my life (in more ways than one). Nothing shockingly unusual has ever been found in my bloodwork or anything. Just epilepsy.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Later said:


> Didn't see anything on shower / bath temperature, but I read some answerers use hot steaming water to wash the face, youch. I have a chronic skin condition, I've been using lotions but also don't take hot showers or hot baths anymore. start with luke warm, then finish it with cold cold water and apply lotion right after


 Yeah. I try not to use real hot water. That helps some. Or seems to.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Also might help if you cut down the washing to once a week? I honestly don't think people need to wash more often than that unless they're getting really sweaty.


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

Have you tried castile soap? It's very mild and can be used as both soap and shampoo. Alternatively, you can simply wash your hair with water: I did this for several months: it doesn't get all the oil out, but it keeps your hair from getting dirty.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

For probably six months a couple years ago, I never touched soap or shampoo, and used apple cider vinegar instead. Soap is basic, and vinegar is acidic, and that makes a pretty big difference. Right away my skin felt softer, and my hair smoother and softer. After a little bit, I stopped getting body odors (the environment of my skin changed to a more acidic one, so that bacteria couldn't live on it any longer). The only problem was that after using it, I wreaked of vinegar for a while. Because of the no BO, I probably only used it twice a week, but man oh man did I smell bad for a while after one of those showers.

It might work for you, it's worth a shot anyways, and if you don't mind smelling like vinegar, it actually worked better than soap or shampoo.

edit* Maybe you could try diluted citric acid, or another weak organic acid. They certainly might smell nicer anyways.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

^ How long did the smell of vinegar stay on you?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I've used Apple Cider Vinegar as well, and the smell doesn't stay :stu maybe dilute it or rinse it out well..


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

My guy has a really bad dry scalp I just massage olive oil and coconut oil on his head. Make sure you heat it up in the microwave for a couple seconds make sure it's not to hot tho. And use selsun blue..it burns but I guess that means it's working LOL. Someone also on here said going to a derm..what u have might be a condition. Do you dry skin patches anywhere on your body?


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Okay. If it's your hair. Don't wash your hair everyday. I know people who are not of my race usually think it's gross, but it's not. Hair does not need to be cleaned everyday. I wash mine twice a week, some of my friends wash there's once a week, once every two weeks, etc. Also another thing is shampoos that contain sodium laureth/lauryl sulfate can be very very drying. But even if you do use those you need to moisturize your scalp, which is something that people of my race do. Some people use "grease" which isn't good and it weighs down your hair. The best way is to buy a 100% oil I use grapeseed but castor is good cause it speeds up hair growth if you're trying to do that. These are carrier oils btw, do not buy essential oils and apply them to your scalp. That will burn, those have to be diluted. Also I put my oils in those applicator bottles for dying your roots. I got mine from sallys. (I get my oils from GNC but you can get them from whole foods or vitamin world). You apply the oils to your scalp, don't put too much, it's simply for the scalp not the hair (but you can put oils on your hair, I use coconut oil for my hair especially my ends to protect them from split ends) and then you message them into your scalp. Hope this helps!!

Btw, some oils are comedogenic such as coconut oil, it's really comedogenic so if acne/clogged pores is a problem for you (It is for me) try not to get the oils on your face or look for oils that are not comedogenic... although I don't think grapeseed or extra virgin olive oil is.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Eliza said:


> Also might help if you cut down the washing to once a week? I honestly don't think people need to wash more often than that unless they're getting really sweaty.


 I've tried this too. Like I said, it helps with the itching but I have to keep my head shaved otherwise I get these pimply scabby things on the back of my head and neck. This doesn't happen if I shampoo with something like Selsun Blue every couple of days or so but then the itching comes back.



Addler said:


> Have you tried castile soap? It's very mild and can be used as both soap and shampoo.


 Yep. I'm not sure the itching was as bad as it was with normal soap but it was still present.



lonelyjew said:


> For probably six months a couple years ago, I never touched soap or shampoo, and used apple cider vinegar instead.
> 
> It might work for you, it's worth a shot anyways, and if you don't mind smelling like vinegar, it actually worked better than soap or shampoo.
> 
> edit* Maybe you could try diluted citric acid, or another weak organic acid. They certainly might smell nicer anyways.


 Tried this. Didn't make it worse but didn't seem to do anything else.



Emptyheart101 said:


> My guy has a really bad dry scalp I just massage olive oil and coconut oil on his head. Make sure you heat it up in the microwave for a couple seconds make sure it's not to hot tho. And use selsun blue..it burns but I guess that means it's working LOL. Someone also on here said going to a derm..what u have might be a condition. Do you dry skin patches anywhere on your body?


 I think Selsun Blue has menthol in it. I'm pretty sure menthol is useless as a medicine. It creates the "cooling effect" that gives maybe temporary relief. Selenium Sulfide is supposed to be an antifungal but I guess whatever I have isn't fungal because not only does it not help. It actually makes it worse.



Ricebunnyx3 said:


> Okay. If it's your hair. Don't wash your hair everyday.


 For the time being, I'm bald. Well, not bald but shaved bare. I've decided to try and keep it this way for about a year and see if anything changes. It doesn't seem to itch nearly as bad as long as I keep it shaved and moisturized.

But I don't shower every day. I just can't stand it. I don't care if people think I'm dirty.



> Also another thing is shampoos that contain sodium laureth/lauryl sulfate can be very very drying. But even if you do use those you need to moisturize your scalp, which is something that people of my race do. Some people use "grease" which isn't good and it weighs down your hair. The best way is to buy a 100% oil I use grapeseed but castor is good cause it speeds up hair growth if you're trying to do that. These are carrier oils btw, do not buy essential oils and apply them to your scalp. That will burn, those have to be diluted. Also I put my oils in those applicator bottles for dying your roots. I got mine from sallys. (I get my oils from GNC but you can get them from whole foods or vitamin world). You apply the oils to your scalp, don't put too much, it's simply for the scalp not the hair (but you can put oils on your hair, I use coconut oil for my hair especially my ends to protect them from split ends) and then you message them into your scalp. Hope this helps!!
> 
> Btw, some oils are comedogenic such as coconut oil, it's really comedogenic so if acne/clogged pores is a problem for you (It is for me) try not to get the oils on your face or look for oils that are not comedogenic... although I don't think grapeseed or extra virgin olive oil is.


 I've been using jojoba oil occasionally but even that causes pimples sometimes. I will have to try mixing it with some tea tree oil. I've had that recommendation a few times.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

lonelyjew said:


> For probably six months a couple years ago, I never touched soap or shampoo, and used apple cider vinegar instead. Soap is basic, and vinegar is acidic, and that makes a pretty big difference. Right away my skin felt softer, and my hair smoother and softer. After a little bit, I stopped getting body odors (the environment of my skin changed to a more acidic one, so that bacteria couldn't live on it any longer). The only problem was that after using it, I wreaked of vinegar for a while. Because of the no BO, I probably only used it twice a week, but man oh man did I smell bad for a while after one of those showers.
> 
> It might work for you, it's worth a shot anyways, and if you don't mind smelling like vinegar, it actually worked better than soap or shampoo.
> 
> edit* Maybe you could try diluted citric acid, or another weak organic acid. They certainly might smell nicer anyways.


That's actually really effective. For me, the smell usually dissipates after 10 minutes or so. I use a 50/50 mix of white vinegar and water in a spritzer. I spray my underarms (or as your anatomy teacher would say, axillary fossae :b) and other... erm, bits, then pat dry. As long as I don't get a lot on my clothing, I don't smell of vinegar. I use deodorant on top of it. Works like a charm!


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

You say that your hair is best when you haven't shampooed for 3-4 days, right? Well, that's because it's actually healthier to not shampoo your hair on a daily basis. The oil that your hair naturally produces keeps your hair healthy. And, your skin has a thin layer above the epidermis called the "horned layer", which protects your skin against excess dirt. By showering everyday, you wear this layer away without giving it time to regenerate, which actually makes you MORE susecptible to germs. So, unless you're regularly covered in dirt for some reason, it's best to go without showering for at least 3-4 days at a time.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stratum_corneum


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

You tried to figure it out on your own, which is great, but I highly suggest seeing a dermatologist at this point. They should be able to pinpoint the cause and offer solutions.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> That's actually really effective. For me, the smell usually dissipates after 10 minutes or so. I use a 50/50 mix of white vinegar and water in a spritzer. I spray my underarms (or as your anatomy teacher would say, axillary fossae :b) and other... erm, bits, then pat dry. As long as I don't get a lot on my clothing, I don't smell of vinegar. I use deodorant on top of it. Works like a charm!


 Actually, baking soda works extremely well as an antiperspirant but I had to stop using it because I started to get a rash under my arms from the abrasion. If I could figure out a way to do it without causing irritation, I'd go back to it in a heartbeat. I've never tried vinegar to deodorize.


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh, does the jojoba oil get on your face? or does it cause pimples on your scalp? Try to rub it in thoroughly. There was a site that listed the comedogenic-ness and irrant-ness of oils, but I forgot it.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Ricebunnyx3 said:


> Oh, does the jojoba oil get on your face? or does it cause pimples on your scalp? Try to rub it in thoroughly. There was a site that listed the comedogenic-ness and irrant-ness of oils, but I forgot it.


 Well, I've tried it on various areas and it tends to cause pimples to varying degrees. I generally don't get pimples on the top or sides of my scalp but have always had a tendency to get them on the back of my head. No idea why.


----------

